# [SOLVED] [SIEĆ-RĘCZNIE] nie chce zadziałać

## DeszczyK

Witam,

    Jest sporo tych tematów, lecz nie znalazłem odpowiedzi. Powiedzcie, czy oprócz poniższych coś jeszcze potrzeba by sieć na ręcznych ustawieniach działała?

/etc/conf.d/net

```
config_eth0=( "192.168.5.13 netmask 255.255.240.0 brd 192.168.1.253" )

routes_eth0=( "default via 192.168.1.253" )
```

/etc/hosts

```
127.0.0.1        localhost
```

----------

## manwe_

1. dns_servers_eth0=( "A.B.C.D" ) [no albo wpis w /etc/resolv.conf]

2. broadcast masz zły

Poza tym jak nie działa? Błędy przy /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start? Nie nawiązuje połączeń? ... Łopis!

----------

## DeszczyK

Nie zwróciłem na to uwagi, po wstawieniu `brd 192.168.5.240' ruszyło jak trza  :Wink: 

----------

## Raku

 *DeszczyK wrote:*   

> Nie zwróciłem na to uwagi, po wstawieniu `brd 192.168.5.240' ruszyło jak trza 

 

nie zmienia to faktu, że nadal jest zły...

----------

## DeszczyK

Jaki ma być?

----------

## bartmarian

dobry - ma sie rozumiec

maska 255.255.255.255 - jeden IP

maska 255.255.255.0 - 255 IP (w tym adres sieci 192.168.0.0 i rozgloszeniowy 192.168.0.255)

maska 255.255.240.0 - np zakres od 192.168.0.0 do 192.168.15.255

i juz wiesz  :Wink: 

----------

## canni

Jak nie chce Ci się liczyć, to znajd sobie co takiego jak IP Calc (Dużo tego na google) i wklep tam Twój IP i maske, wszystko inne sam Ci wyliczy  :Smile: 

----------

## DeszczyK

OKI, no już wiem gdzie błąd popełniłem w liczeniu, ale sieć znowu mi nie działa. Po chodziło to pół godz. i nijak nie mogę uruchomić. Znaczy się, uruchamia się bez problemu, ale na pinga odpowiada, że host jest nie dostępny. Żadne ustawienie nie pomaga.

Nie mówię już o dhcp, bo to kompletnie nie chce sieci uruchomić.

    Wczoraj wieczorem jak wklepałem brd 192.168.5.240, ruszyło i przez pół h. był internet. Potem znów zamarło. NIC nie zmieniałem. 

Myślałem, że po burzy usługa na serwerze się zrestartowała i nie może się uruchomić, ale nie działa do teraz a pod wingrozą jest ok.  :Sad: 

----------

## bigfun

a czy to wszystko jest w tej samej podsieci? moze potrzebujesz ustawic route

----------

## bartmarian

byc moze to jakis powazniejszy problem, jakis czas temu pisalem o wylaczaniu przez

system karty sieciowej https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-557809-highlight-.html

wylaczenie nastepowalo jak pozniej zauwazylem co 3h, zmienilem sieciowke na inna

rowniez 3com ale efekt pozostal - 3h i siec stop, to uzylem karty intela i dziala do dzis,

czyli dziala 3tygodnie, nie chce mi sie zmienic konfiguracji - bo to na serwerze

produkcyjnym, ale sadze ze jak 3com'a uzyje, podziala 3h...

@DeszczyK jaka masz karte ?

----------

## DeszczyK

Ja próbowałem kilku różnych kart i ni cholery nie chce działać.

Jeszcze raz:

/etc/conf.d/net:

```
config_eth0=( "192.168.5.13 netmask 255.255.240.0 brd 192.168.15.255" )

routes_eth0=( "default via 192.168.1.253" )
```

/etc/resolv.conf

```
search maxnet

nameserver 192.168.1.253
```

Co jeszcze jest potrzebne by net zadziałał? Oczywiście interfejs startuje poprawnie, ale na pingi odpowiada, że host docelowy jest niedostępny. Ani ten wewnątrz sieci, ani na zewnątrz.

----------

## bigfun

Moze zamien via na gw, nie wiem szczerze mowiac co robi to via ;]

----------

## manwe_

Znowu nie wysiliłeś się na żadne szczegóły. ifconfig, route, jaki moduł [do jakiej kart], czy możesz sam siebie pingować, no i czy czasem nie jest wszystko drop na ogniomurku, czyli iptables -L -n

----------

## DeszczyK

Siebie mogę pingować, ifconfig jest w porządku, drop 0, karta Compex na Realtec'u 8139, moduł 8139too, na 8139cp nie widzi karty. Murka nie mam, a co wyświetla, nie pokaże, bo nie mam jak - system dopiero co stawiałem i mam tylko portage i jajko. nic więcej nie zdążyłem zainstalować, kiedy sieć padła  :Sad: 

----------

## DeszczyK

No i problem rozwiązał się samoczynnie. Po uruchomieniu płytki instalacyjnej 2007.0 niespodziewanie sieć ruszyła z automatu. Korzystając z okazji zaktualizowałem system. Po restarcie już z dysku sieć działa na ręcznych ustawieniach bez żadnych zmian  :Wink: 

Jak na razie działa ok.

----------

## DeszczyK

ROZWIĄZANE !!!

Problem dotyczył w zasadzie windowsa, który podczas hibernacji blokuje kartę sieciową i inny system nie może jej uruchomić, choć zdarzają się przypadki, nie wiem od czego zależne, że sieć podnosi się w Linuxie, ale pada po chwili.

Nie hibernujcie windy, by pracować pod Linuxem.

A może ktoś wie jak ten problem obejść?

----------

